

Startup Goshi Blogs 50 Days To Pitch At Demo Day - ChrisA9
http://blog.goshi.me

======
appg33k
Great look at what it's like to be a startup. Getting locked out in the middle
of a storm is hilarious.

~~~
jeisenberg
That was probably the worst night to be locked out in Chicago. I know because
I let him in...

------
jeisenberg
This is what the life of the entrepreneur is all about: extreme ups and downs
and a ton of uncertainty.

